# I can't identify these guys



## secretshrew (Oct 3, 2015)

Sorry if this is in the wrong place
there are these two pigeons at my local shelter and I am thinking about getting one. Can you guys tell me their breeds and maybe the pros and cons of these breeds? please and thank you!

Frances - gender unknown

















Luca - gender unknown


















I haven't handled them yet. I saw them yesterday but honestly I don't know much about pigeons. I know I love city pigeons a lot ( fearless little fatties ) and love the sounds they make. I also know they tend to not be adopted. So maybe I could educate my self and save one C:


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

They look like homers to me but somebody else can tell better, I don't have much idea of breeds. 
These are beautiful birds. If they can get a caring owner, there is nothing like that. Thanks for your concern for these birds.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Both are racing homers


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Really beautiful birds! I hope you will rescue both. We have a female we rescued from the shelter who is really delightful. Realize pigeons will take a while to act tame toward you. As prey animals, they are cautious. Then they become very very tame! Do the pigeons get along? A pair would be ideal as they are happiest with other pigeons. Please let us know if you rescue them. You won't regret it. Pigeons are wonderful!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Look like racing pigeons to me too. And, the leg band is showing in one of the pictures. It would be super if you could adopt them both!

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If they are both males, then you may not be able to cage them together. Often 2 males won't get along. 2 females will get along usually, or one of each gender. Somtimes 2 males are okay together, but often not the case.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Are they caged together at the shelter? If so you can observe whether they get along and maybe tell whether they are male or female.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster said:


> Are they caged together at the shelter? If so you can observe whether they get along and maybe tell whether they are male or female.


Good point.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

They are racing homers, and just judging from the size of their heads in relation to the bodies I think they are both hens. The only real way to tell the sexes is by the displays, and even that isn't always 100%.


----------



## JackB (Jul 14, 2015)

*Bands*

I know this is a few weeks old but anyway, check the band numbers. The first letters, such as AU would mean American Union and are bands from a racing homer club. Other initials can be checked by typing them into your computer followed by "pigeon." The club should come up and they would have the owners name. They look like young racing homers. They will get along. I separate my cocks and hens every winter and no problems.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Look like homers. Are you going to adopt them? Getting both would be nice if you can.


----------

